# Largest opossum caught offer...



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a need for a very large possum this year. 

If any of you experienced opossum whispers should happen to catch one that exceeds your wildest expectations, please P.M. me so I can offer to take take it off your hands. 

Dennis

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

I'l let you know. How many lbs and or how long of a pelt you looking for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't have any set size in mind, I am more interested in a simple wow factor. Extra points will be given for anything that's extremely ugly or looks like any ex- First Ladies or Secretaries of State.

Thanks!

Dennis

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

Dangit, and i caught one today was a spittin image of ol nancy!!! I shoulda got a pic!!!!!


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

If I ever catch another like this one I will let you know! I called him PossumZilla.










Of course I may want to get it mounted.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Now there's a contest contender!

Last year, I caught one in one of my bucket sets that was so large that I wasn't sure if it was a small pig or not till I backed him out of it. I didn't have a camera available to take a picture of it so I was really out of luck. I picked it up to toss it and realized that if I was so much as swing badly without the correct counterbalance, I could either fall and break my hip or it could land on top of me and break a rib or two... or all. So, I let it lay. I almost felt bad driving away without a sign that says, " don't worry this is not a cow." It was way back in the field but could be seen from the road. Until the crows got through it over the next week, I was half expecting to drive by and see someone's vehicle stuck in the muddy field half way out there ivestigating.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

Seaarkshooter said:


> I have a need for a very large possum this year.
> 
> If any of you experienced opossum whispers should happen to catch one that exceeds your wildest expectations, please P.M. me so I can offer to take take it off your hands.
> 
> ...


Just curious, what do you need a large possum for? (And incidentally, how does the ranking system on the forum work?)


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

I need a trophy/mascot for a new annual event I would like to start at convention this year. The MTPCA Annual Opossum Toss. It is an event with a rich history in many southern states that hold trapping conventions.

Now that their excess marsupial wildlife capacity is being "enjoyed" in our neck of the woods, I only think it's fitting that we show how the game is mastered by residents of the Worlds best sports teams, in Michigan. It's my hope that years from now, Alabamians can be heard if you listen real closely, saying, " Them yankees can sure toss a grinner!"

As far as forum rating...I use a smart phone here and haven't the foggiest.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

> Dangit, and i caught one today was a spittin image of ol nancy!!! I shoulda got a pic!!!!!


Lol. I think the back side of Mt. Rushmore should see some chiseling. For some reason, behind every great leader there tends to be a ...um...  unique woman.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2 Kids And I Trap (Jan 5, 2010)

Seaarkshooter said:


> Lol. I think the back side of Mt. Rushmore should see some chiseling. For some reason, behind every great leader there tends to be a ...um...  unique woman.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
Good Save Dennis!!! LOL

Jon


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I usually get a good one around my chicken coup every year in the live trap. I had a really knarly looking one last year that must have been a fighter! He had half a tail and scars on his face! You are looking for the ones that look like they were beat with the ugly stick right?


----------



## Red Fox (Aug 9, 2012)

I've got about 116 of them ugly buggers for ya to choose from!:rant:You just gotta go pull em out of the bushes around all my sets. I really been hammering the opossums this week. :evil:


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha. Only need one! Have plenty younguns myself. Lol

Looking for one with a wow factor. Something maybe so big and ugly it needs a social security number and a job at a haunted house. When mounted, I want guests to say they don't want to enter the room til its gone. When I have that, then I will know its a trophy. Hopefully, its out there.

Dennis



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lenawee River Raisin (Sep 2, 2012)

Maybe if that possum I shot in one of the barns this spring has a mate still living there... how will you decide which one is "the one"?


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Lenawee River Raisin said:


> Maybe if that possum I shot in one of the barns this spring has a mate still living there... how will you decide which one is "the one"?


I plan on driving it around town a little bit sitting up in the passenger seat next to me. If by noon the next day someone calls to ask what I was doing hanging around with my ex- mother-in-law again, IT IS THE ONE!

:yikes:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Grizzyaries (Jan 10, 2005)

So yer lookin for an eye gowger i take it then, it dont seem too hard to get one


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Yep, just not one that brings back MIL memories necessarily though.


----------

